# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > कृषि एवम् पशु-पालन >  क्लोनल उक्लीप्तिस[सफेदा]

## Pooja1990 QUEEN

पंजाब उनीवेर्सिटी ने ऐसा clon   सफेदा तैयार किया है जो  काफी jaldi  और ज्यादा पैसा देगा

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

क्लोन तकनीक से तैयार होने के कारन सबी पेड़ो में एक सामान विकास होता है .इसकी तहिनिया अपने आप सूक कर गिर जाती है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

तब इसका तना सीदा ,तना सामान. गोल ,लम्बा  और साफ होता है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

टहनिया और पत्ती के कम होने के कारन  ये पानी का बासपन कम करता है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

और फसलो  को कोई नुकसान नहीं पहुचता है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

पहली साल में ही ये १२ से  १८ फीट की उचाई और १५ से २० सेंटीमीटर की गोलाई प्राप्त कर लेता है है .

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

एक एकेड में १००० पेड़ लगते है  और ४ साल में ये पूरा तैयार हो जाता है  .इसमें आपको ४ साल में २०० टन से अदिक लकड़ी तैयार होगी

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

इसमें आप सहफसली ,गेहू ,गन्ना .किराना की फसल  बी कर सकते है

----------


## Pooja1990 QUEEN

u p के फेजाबाद में १० से १५ रूपी में  मिलेगा

----------


## faqrudeen

tayyar to kiya kisi ne aur bechega koi? ye kya gadbad h

----------


## Haryane ka jaat

Can you tell anywere near hisar haryana

----------


## love birds

अच्छी जानकारी है पूजा जी

----------


## bawa009

यह किस नाम से बाज़ार में उपलब्द है

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------

